# Gold's Gym Heavy Stretch Band



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

I just bought a pack of Gold's Gym Heavy Stretch Band and was wondering if it would be anygood?

Thanks in Advance
Smooth Frank


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If it's latex it should be fine.

The latex free stuff will also work, just not so great.


----------



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

Could it compare to Thera band?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thera Band is essentially just latex bands with a bit of colour added.

So yes, it will compare. Do you know what thickness the bands you have purchased are ?


----------



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

It says they are .055Mm


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

.055 ? you sure ?

That's super thin....

Thera band thickness :

Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
Red - .2032mm - .008 inch
Green - .2540mm - .01 inch
Blue - .3048mm - .0120 inch
Black - .381mm - .0150 inch
Silver - .5538mm - .0218 inch
Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch


----------



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry my mistake i ment .55mm

:')


----------



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

I just cut some and set up 3 strips on each side its a pretty heavy pull i LOVE IT i think im hooked on flatbands now


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go, man:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7636-off-brand-elastics/


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Are they the new stretch bands that come in a loop?
I use golds gym latex alot, i know they sell 2 diff packs now,,either one will work, i go for the flatband packs. 
It just means you get less usable latex in the ready stretch loop packs. I love the red and blue, double then up for fairly easy draw, with plenty of power!!, i call them my skunk buster bands, full inch tapered to 3/4 . Double them up, and they are durable too. The purple, i keep aside for making bandsets for my kids. This is the only latex that i taper. Don't know why, but i don't see much diff with other flats,I always cut them wide, double them up, and slight taper will make it easier to pull without losing power


----------

